# Waltz for piano in b mino



## ralphb

Here's a large-scale composition of mine, a waltz for piano in b minor. I studied composition and usually compose sort of more "modern" music, so this piece in its tonal style is quite an exception. But maybe you'll like it nevertheless...

Here's a YouTube link where you can also watch the score: 



PDF score and MP3 on request.
I'm performing it myself, though I had to stop practicing because of having trouble with my arms a year ago. Thus the recording is that old and sort of unfinished.

Enjoy,

Ralph


----------



## Vasks

First let me say that I truly enjoyed your performance, and I'm hope your arm troubles abate in the very near future. I'm not inclined to critique, but I found much to appreciate. I particularly liked the jazz-influenced chords heard early on. About the only thing that I didn't understand were your notated fermati. I'm not sure why they were there in one hand only and why you never really observed them.


----------



## ralphb

Thank you, Vasks. I'm happy you like it. The formati should be observed, but they aren't always meant to be that long. Sometimes it's just like a broad tentuto.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Thanks for posting - a very enjoyable work. 

I lack the language to describe my reaction, being a non-musician, but I take this to be a (rather witty) deconstruction of a Chopin-esque style and its reconstruction in a 20th century idiom. I really liked it.


----------



## Bored

Let me just say that it's really fantastic work, and that at parts I just laid back and relaxed, coming to a realization that this was not Chopin but yourself. You have a really good ear and I can see that you are a big fan of scales.  The beginning was very soothing, and I really like the simplicity in the left hand and the complexity of the right for that part. It gives an open feeling that I believe you captured very well. Somewhere after that, (maybe 3 minutes?) there were a few scales that didn't really fit with the rest of the piece. I felt like they were sounding a bit awkward and that maybe a softer, slower part would be more likely the victor. The middle part is where the piece took off like a rocket, and the melodies were smartly added with a heavy left hand to introduce the melody in the middle of the piece. I also really enjoyed it and thought you have a lot of talent for hearing melodies. The performance was great and overall it was a really powerful piece. Perhaps however, add more slower parts with melody and cut down on the scales (I feel like a Mozart critic) so that we can first feel like we're involved with the piece emotionally.


----------



## ralphb

Thank you, Bored!

I assume that you mean the scales on pages 5? This passage works more as a harmonic transition to B major, although the "scales" are of course motivicly integrated: Their origin is the beginning m. 3–5 and the final shift b flat (a#) - b will become most important with the theme m. 393f. (the half tone motto is omnipresent, e.g. with the c-c# on pages 7/8 etc.), although it is also anticipated in the introduction.


----------



## Torkelburger

Do you mind if I ask where you studied composition at? And do you plan on posting your modern work? Hopefully soon.


----------



## ralphb

Hi Torkelburger,

I studied in Karlsruhe with Wolfgang Rihm. If you wish, I can post some other compositions tomorrow. But I'll better start a new thread then.


----------



## Torkelburger

ralphb said:


> Hi Torkelburger,
> 
> I studied in Karlsruhe with Wolfgang Rihm. If you wish, I can post some other compositions tomorrow. But I'll better start a new thread then.


Hello there.

I knew it. I had a hunch it was somewhere impressive. This music is extraordinary. Yes, I wish. Please post soon.


----------

